# Which imitator is this?



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The owner says they're tarapato, I'm thinking nominate. What do you guys think...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry this would help....


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks similar to my proven pair of Tarapoto. Different lines tend to look a little different, that looks very similar to my Nabors line.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The imitators referred to as nominate in the hobby, have a green reticulated web across their back. That looks pretty orange to me. It doesn't look even remotely nominate to me.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tarapoto for sure.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I agree with Tarapoto. The INIBICO or Understory Tarapotos are very variable. 
This is a froglet mine produced.


----------



## Matt3506 (May 25, 2009)

I think they look like Tarapoto. Like alot of you said they can be quite variable plus between the different lines theres are differences.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree they are tarapoto. I have a pair that look very similar to standard imis, only at certain angles can you see a hint of orange. Its interesting to see there offspring because some are all green while others are more orange.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok thanks guys because my tarapato looks like this, so I was a bit unsure. Thanks guys...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

B-NICE said:


> Ok thanks guys because my tarapato looks like this, so I was a bit unsure. Thanks guys...


Do you have a better shot of this guy?


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Tarapoto. Ive got about 30 I cant find buyers for lol


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

mydumname said:


> Do you have a better shot of this guy?


It's kind of hard to get with this iPad


----------

